# Duke of Windsor accused his wife of adultery



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

This is the King that gave up his throne to marry a divorced woman. Apparently she fooled around on him.

"She was determined to have her fun – but when she realised she had been caught out, she didn’t excuse herself or try to fool him."

Read more: The night that Edward confronted Wallis over her gay lover: After 60 years, secret notes reveal truth about playboy pal | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Poor thing...Guess his felt like a complete and utter fool for that stupid decision...Let's see? Kingship or wh0re? Kingship or wh0re? Must have been a toughie for him...The things some men will do for coochie...Unbelievable.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, and Wallis Simpson was a hagatha on top of all that.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Calibre1212 said:


> Kingship or wh0re? Kingship or wh0re?


To a lesser degree, its done everyday. Like the song sez:

_I wonder if you're still with Willie Jackson

Sometimes I wonder if he's still alive

Ol' Willie he gave up his wife and children

Just to satisfy your fourteen carat mind_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It's rumoured that she had an affair with Hitler.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought Edward was gay for Oswald Mosley.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Forest said:


> Yeah, and Wallis Simpson was a hagatha on top of all that.



Or a Camillllllaaaahhh...Guess it's in the bloodline...

P.S. I think even Hitler had his standards...That rumor cannot possibly be true, even if she had blonde hair and blue eyes...She probably tried ... To conquer the world with her coochie but I am sure Hitler showed her the door.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nah...Not Hitler's type, she looks too much like his twin brother.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

A bunch of welfare scrounging incest victims.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually, he did not give up the throne to marry a divrocee. He gave up the throne to marry his _mistress_ who's husband had recently divorced her to marry his own mistress. Wallis and Edward had been in a very civil arrangement - of which all concerned parties were very aware from the first - for a number of years. Mr. Simpson knew, even encouraged, the relationship between his wife and the prince/king. It was a social, political and business coup for him. They all moved in the same circles, and everyone of their acquaintance was very aware of what was going on. She was his defacto hostess and was acknowledged as such by everyone except his elder relatives and the government. There was no real scandal, nor even much secrecy, to any of it. 

It's also not entirely clear that Wallis wanted to marry Edward. What history reports as one of the great love stories of the age seems to have mostly been orchestrated by Edward. He announced their upcoming marriage without consulting her and gave up the throne against her wishes. She was happy enough to be his mistress. And from some of her letters would have been happy enough to stop being his mistress. He loved her with a sort of childish, obsessive, clinging vigor that she eventually began to find off-putting. She doesn't seem to have urged him to give up the throne, nor to have married her, and her letters to him make it clear that she tried to get him to not do either. 

To paint Wallis Simpson as some scheming harlot is perhaps just a little too easy. As is painting Edward as her hapless victim. She wasn't justified in cheating on him, but he also probably shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Graywolf2 said:


> This is the King that gave up his throne to marry a divorced woman. Apparently she fooled around on him.
> 
> "She was determined to have her fun – but when she realised she had been caught out, she didn’t excuse herself or try to fool him."
> 
> Read more: The night that Edward confronted Wallis over her gay lover: After 60 years, secret notes reveal truth about playboy pal | Daily Mail Online


Him: "Say there, ol' girl, what's this I hear about you and Jimmy?"

Her: "Yes, it's true. I, I, love him."

Him: "But he's suppoosed to be a [politically incorrect depiction detelted]!"

Her: "Yes, isn't he." [snickering]

Him: "But this isn't cricket! How could you do this to me???"

Her: "I was looking for a prick that actually worked."

..... and so on and so forth....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> It's rumoured that she had an affair with Hitler.


I'm not sure Hitler had the ball to fool around with her.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I'm not sure Hitler had the ball to fool around with her.


She had ballz of steel...It looked like...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well regardless of how it all shook out, one thing is for certain: Bertie was the better man and made a far better king than Edward ever could have hope to have been. 

Albert didn't stay on the throne long, but he held the British people together during the Battle of Britain, during the onslaughts of the German bombings and V-1/V-2 rocket attacks, and during the postwar reconstruction. He was a stalwart of strength and courage that the people needed to make it through that hellish time.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

...And Prince Andrew is the hottest one of all....He can do no wrong  Pity he didn't marry Diana instead of the Leprechaun and Prince Ears R Us (Sorry, I tried hard to stop myself but I couldn't help it...)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowan said:


> She wasn't justified in cheating on him, but he also probably shouldn't have been surprised.


If they'll cheat _with_ you, they'll cheat _*on*_ you.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I read that the Duke of Windsor was negotiating with Hitler. He would have become King again had Hitler taken over the British Isles.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I read that the Duke of Windsor was negotiating with Hitler. He would have become King again had Hitler taken over the British Isles.


He might have thought he would be King again, but Hitler had a rather poor record of negotiating in good faith or keeping his word.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

So the Duke may have been using his wife to seal deals?...Good 'Ol chap...Like Hitler would be dumb enough to put him in power after he made a stupid decision like that and publicly embarrassed the British monarchy. The Duke's mileage couldn't go above the waist, it appears. Imagine what England would be like today...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Calibre1212 said:


> Nah...Not Hitler's type, she looks too much like his twin brother.


Actually,_ this _is Hitler's type:


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Now that!...Should clear up all the rumors...Lol!


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh & my apologies...I thought this was his type:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Calibre1212 said:


> Oh & my apologies...I thought this was his type:


She's what's called a "beard."


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Awww Shucks...So the rumor could be true then. Simpson looks just like him without a mustache...


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've read that Eva really , really liked Ol' Dolf's bodyguards.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wallace Simpson looks like my third grade teacher. YuuuuuuuK!!


----------

